# U.S. Navy Trident II D-5 Submarine Launched Ballistic Missile



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/trident-ii-d5-fleet-ballistic-missile.html

www.nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/the-us-navys-most-powerful-weapon-designed-destroy-whole-19612

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UGM-133_Trident_II


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Well sometimes things can go sideways. Thank GOD that this was a test missile and not the real thing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Well sometimes things can go sideways. Thank GOD that this was a test missile and not the real thing.


What a scare that must have been for the crew.

I guess it's like most everything, there's always an element of danger involved.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 5, 2020)

These subs frighten me.
There is always a method around a Fail-Safe mechanism.
Our navy say's no, there navy: Don't know what their navy says.

Then we have the rogue nations-scary
All we need is one certified nut, there's or our's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

jerry old said:


> These subs frighten me.
> There is always a method around a Fail-Safe mechanism.
> Our navy say's no, there navy: Don't know what their navy says.
> 
> ...


Definitely encourages one to think, doesn't it, Jerry?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect To MSF 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------

